
Qualcomm fined €1bn by the EC for paying Apple to guarantee chip exclusivity - antr
http://www.euronews.com/2018/01/24/qualcomm-fined-almost-a-billion-euros-by-the-european-commission
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16221924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16221924)

